

The Portal 2 that could have been - pavel_lishin
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/03/08/the-portal-2-that-could-have-been/

======
cjsmith9
Awesome article! I love this game so much, it's a lot of fun just reading
about what could have been. Here's hoping that Portal 2 was NOT the last
episode!

